# Decoding DVD burning errors

## peter4

Hi, I was trying to write data to a multisession DVD-R using K3B-1.70.0. It stopped with an error at about 30% causing me to lose many many episodes of The Big Bang Theory  :Sad: 

Can someone who knows this mystical ancient language look at the logs and tell me what is to blame and where should I send a bug report?

```
Devices

-----------------------

HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NS30 1.02 (/dev/sr0, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Restricted Overwrite, Layer Jump] [%7]

K3b::IsoImager

-----------------------

mkisofs print size result: 358333 (733865984 bytes)

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.70.0

KDE Version: 4.4.1 (KDE 4.4.1)

QT Version:  4.6.2

Kernel:      2.6.33-gentoo

Used versions

-----------------------

mkisofs: 2.1.1a77

cdrecord: 2.1.1a77

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: OS does not return a correct DMA residual count.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: expected DMA residual count 62448 but got 0.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: drive returns unreliable data from 'read buffer'.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a77 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Waiting for data on stdin...

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVD-RAM GH22NS30'

Revision       : '1.02'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RAM

Profile: DVD+R/DL

Profile: DVD+R

Profile: DVD+RW

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording (current)

Profile: DVD-ROM

Profile: CD-RW

Profile: CD-R

Profile: CD-ROM

Profile: Removable Disk

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM driver (mmc_dvd).

Driver flags   : NO-CD DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: PACKET SAO LAYER_JUMP

Drive buf size : 1409024 = 1376 KB

Drive pbuf size: 196624 = 192 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data   699 MB

Total size:      699 MB = 358333 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

WARNING: Phys disk size 1073649 differs from rzone size 0! Prerecorded disk?

WARNING: Phys start: 196608 Phys end 1270256

WARNING: Drive returns zero media size. Using media size from ADIP.

Blocks total: 1073649 Blocks current: 1073649 Blocks remaining: 715316

Reducing transfer size from 64512 to 32768 bytes.

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 16 in real SAO mode for multi session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of  699 MB written.

Track 01:    1 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%)   0.1x.

Track 01:    2 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   0.7x.

Track 01:    3 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:    4 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:    5 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:    6 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:    7 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:    8 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:    9 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:   10 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   11 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:   12 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   13 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:   14 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   15 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   16 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   17 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   18 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   19 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   20 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   21 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   22 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   23 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   24 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   25 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   26 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   27 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   28 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   29 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   30 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   31 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   32 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   33 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   34 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   35 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   36 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   37 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   38 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   39 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   40 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   41 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   42 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   43 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   44 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   45 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   46 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   47 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   48 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   49 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   50 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   51 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   52 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   53 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   54 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   55 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   56 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   57 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   58 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   59 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   60 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   61 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   62 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   63 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   64 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   65 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   66 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   67 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   68 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   69 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   70 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   71 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   72 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   73 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   74 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.9x.

Track 01:   75 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   76 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   77 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   78 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   79 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   80 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   81 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   82 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   83 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   84 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   85 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   86 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   87 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   88 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   89 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   90 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   91 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   92 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   93 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   94 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   95 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   96 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   97 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:   98 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:   99 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  100 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:  101 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  102 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:  103 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:  104 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  105 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:  106 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  107 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  108 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  109 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.0x.

Track 01:  110 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  111 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  112 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  113 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  114 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  115 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  116 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  117 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  118 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  119 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  120 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  121 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  122 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  123 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  124 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  125 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  126 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  127 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  128 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  129 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  130 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  131 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  132 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  133 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  134 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  135 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  136 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  137 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  138 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  139 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  140 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  141 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  142 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  143 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   7.1x.

Track 01:  144 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  145 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  146 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  147 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  148 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  149 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  150 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  151 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  152 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  153 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  154 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  155 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  156 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  157 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  158 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  159 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  160 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  161 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  162 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  163 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  164 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  165 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  166 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  167 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  168 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  169 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  170 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  171 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.2x.

Track 01:  172 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  173 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  174 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  175 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  176 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  177 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  178 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  179 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  180 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  181 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  182 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  183 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  184 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  185 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  186 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  187 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  188 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  189 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  190 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  191 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  192 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  193 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  194 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  195 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  196 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  197 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  198 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  199 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  200 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  201 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  202 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  203 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.3x.

Track 01:  204 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  205 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  206 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  207 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  208 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  209 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  210 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  211 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  212 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  213 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  214 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  215 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  216 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  217 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  218 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  219 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  220 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  221 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  222 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  223 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  224 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  225 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  226 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  227 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  228 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.4x.

Track 01:  229 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  230 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  231 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  232 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

Track 01:  233 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   7.5x.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 01 D2 D0 00 00 10 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x3 Medium Error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x0C Qual 0x00 (write error) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

cmd finished after 15.065s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 244744192 bytes

Writing  time:   54.474s

Average write speed   9.7x.

Min drive buffer fill was 90%

Fixating...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. close track/session: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  5B 01 02 00 00 01 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 72 04 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x72 Qual 0x04 (empty or partially written reserved track) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

cmd finished after 2.854s timeout 480s

Fixating time:    2.855s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 7597 puts and 7470 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 1222 times full, min fill was 85%.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr0 speed=16 -sao driveropts=burnfree -multi -overburn -waiti -data -tsize=358333s -

mkisofs

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

SUSP signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge id 'RRIP_1991A'

358333

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

Setting input-charset to 'UTF-8' from locale.

SUSP signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge id 'RRIP_1991A'

  0.14% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:38:23 2010

  0.28% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:32:42 2010

  0.42% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:45 2010

  0.56% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:46 2010

  0.70% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:55:17 2010

  0.84% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:52:35 2010

  0.98% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:50:38 2010

  1.12% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:47:41 2010

  1.26% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:45:19 2010

  1.40% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:43:29 2010

  1.54% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:41:58 2010

  1.68% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:40:43 2010

  1.82% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:39:38 2010

  1.96% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:38:43 2010

  2.09% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:37:56 2010

  2.23% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:37:59 2010

  2.38% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:37:19 2010

  2.51% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:36:44 2010

  2.65% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:36:13 2010

  2.79% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:35:45 2010

  2.93% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:35:19 2010

  3.07% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:34:56 2010

  3.21% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:34:35 2010

  3.35% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:34:15 2010

  3.49% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:34:26 2010

  3.63% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:34:08 2010

  3.77% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:33:52 2010

  3.91% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:33:37 2010

  4.05% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:33:22 2010

  4.19% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:33:09 2010

  4.33% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:32:57 2010

  4.47% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:32:46 2010

  4.61% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:32:35 2010

  4.75% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:32:25 2010

  4.89% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:32:35 2010

  5.02% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:32:26 2010

  5.17% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:32:17 2010

  5.31% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:32:08 2010

  5.44% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:32:00 2010

  5.58% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:52 2010

  5.73% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:44 2010

  5.86% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:37 2010

  6.00% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:31 2010

  6.14% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:41 2010

  6.28% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:34 2010

  6.42% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:28 2010

  6.56% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:22 2010

  6.70% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:16 2010

  6.84% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:11 2010

  6.98% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:05 2010

  7.12% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:00 2010

  7.26% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:56 2010

  7.40% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:04 2010

  7.54% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:31:00 2010

  7.68% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:55 2010

  7.81% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:51 2010

  7.96% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:46 2010

  8.10% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:42 2010

  8.23% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:38 2010

  8.37% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:34 2010

  8.52% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:31 2010

  8.65% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:39 2010

  8.79% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:35 2010

  8.93% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:31 2010

  9.07% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:28 2010

  9.21% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:25 2010

  9.35% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:21 2010

  9.49% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:18 2010

  9.63% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:15 2010

  9.77% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:12 2010

  9.91% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:09 2010

 10.05% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:17 2010

 10.19% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:14 2010

 10.33% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:11 2010

 10.47% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:08 2010

 10.61% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:06 2010

 10.75% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:03 2010

 10.89% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:00 2010

 11.03% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:58 2010

 11.16% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:56 2010

 11.31% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:02 2010

 11.44% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:30:00 2010

 11.58% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:57 2010

 11.72% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:55 2010

 11.86% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:53 2010

 12.00% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:51 2010

 12.14% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:49 2010

 12.28% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:47 2010

 12.42% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:45 2010

 12.56% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:43 2010

 12.70% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:49 2010

 12.84% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:47 2010

 12.98% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:45 2010

 13.12% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:43 2010

 13.26% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:41 2010

 13.40% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:39 2010

 13.54% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:37 2010

 13.68% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:36 2010

 13.82% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:34 2010

 13.95% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:39 2010

 14.10% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:38 2010

 14.24% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:36 2010

 14.37% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:34 2010

 14.51% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:33 2010

 14.66% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:31 2010

 14.79% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:30 2010

 14.93% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:28 2010

 15.07% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:27 2010

 15.21% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:25 2010

 15.35% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:30 2010

 15.49% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:29 2010

 15.63% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:27 2010

 15.77% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:26 2010

 15.91% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:25 2010

 16.05% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:23 2010

 16.19% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:22 2010

 16.33% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:21 2010

 16.47% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:19 2010

 16.61% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:24 2010

 16.75% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:23 2010

 16.89% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:21 2010

 17.03% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:20 2010

 17.16% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:19 2010

 17.30% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:18 2010

 17.45% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:17 2010

 17.58% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:15 2010

 17.72% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:14 2010

 17.86% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:13 2010

 18.00% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:17 2010

 18.14% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:16 2010

 18.28% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:15 2010

 18.42% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:14 2010

 18.56% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:13 2010

 18.70% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:12 2010

 18.84% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:11 2010

 18.98% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:10 2010

 19.12% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:09 2010

 19.26% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:13 2010

 19.40% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:12 2010

 19.54% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:11 2010

 19.68% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:10 2010

 19.82% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:09 2010

 19.96% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:08 2010

 20.09% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:07 2010

 20.24% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:06 2010

 20.38% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:05 2010

 20.51% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:04 2010

 20.65% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:08 2010

 20.79% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:07 2010

 20.93% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:06 2010

 21.07% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:05 2010

 21.21% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:04 2010

 21.35% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:03 2010

 21.49% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:02 2010

 21.63% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:02 2010

 21.77% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:01 2010

 21.91% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:00 2010

 22.05% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:04 2010

 22.19% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:03 2010

 22.33% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:02 2010

 22.47% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:01 2010

 22.61% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:00 2010

 22.75% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:59 2010

 22.88% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:59 2010

 23.03% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:58 2010

 23.17% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:57 2010

 23.30% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:56 2010

 23.44% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:29:00 2010

 23.59% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:59 2010

 23.72% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:58 2010

 23.86% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:57 2010

 24.00% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:57 2010

 24.14% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:56 2010

 24.28% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:55 2010

 24.42% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:54 2010

 24.56% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:54 2010

 24.70% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:53 2010

 24.84% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:56 2010

 24.98% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:56 2010

 25.12% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:55 2010

 25.26% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:54 2010

 25.40% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:53 2010

 25.54% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:53 2010

 25.67% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:52 2010

 25.82% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:51 2010

 25.96% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:51 2010

 26.09% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:50 2010

 26.23% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:53 2010

 26.38% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:53 2010

 26.51% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:52 2010

 26.65% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:51 2010

 26.79% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:51 2010

 26.93% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:50 2010

 27.07% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:49 2010

 27.21% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:49 2010

 27.35% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:48 2010

 27.49% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:51 2010

 27.63% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:51 2010

 27.77% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:50 2010

 27.91% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:49 2010

 28.05% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:49 2010

 28.19% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:48 2010

 28.33% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:48 2010

 28.47% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:47 2010

 28.61% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:46 2010

 28.75% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:46 2010

 28.88% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:49 2010

 29.02% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:48 2010

 29.17% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:48 2010

 29.30% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:47 2010

 29.44% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:46 2010

 29.58% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:46 2010

 29.72% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:45 2010

 29.86% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:45 2010

 30.00% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:44 2010

 30.14% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:44 2010

 30.28% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:46 2010

 30.42% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:46 2010

 30.56% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:45 2010

 30.70% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:45 2010

 30.84% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:44 2010

 30.98% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:44 2010

 31.12% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:43 2010

 31.26% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:43 2010

 31.40% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:42 2010

 31.54% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:42 2010

 31.68% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:44 2010

 31.81% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:44 2010

 31.96% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:43 2010

 32.10% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:43 2010

 32.23% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:42 2010

 32.37% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:42 2010

 32.52% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:41 2010

 32.65% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:41 2010

 32.79% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:40 2010

 32.93% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:40 2010

 33.07% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:42 2010

 33.21% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:42 2010

 33.35% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:41 2010

 33.49% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:41 2010

 33.63% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:40 2010

 33.77% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:40 2010

 33.91% done, estimate finish Fri Mar  5 16:28:40 2010

mkisofs calculate size command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -cdrecord-params 16,0 -prev-session /dev/sr0 -gui -graft-points -print-size -quiet -volid The Big Bang Theory Season 3 -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3baN9232.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bCT9232.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bRY9232.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bgT9232.tmp

mkisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -cdrecord-params 16,0 -prev-session /dev/sr0 -gui -graft-points -volid The Big Bang Theory Season 3 -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bBY9232.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bZT9232.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bWo9232.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bnW9232.tmp

```

Does "Starting new track at sector: 0" mean what I think it means? That is, it's writing a multisession disc from the begging, overwriting the first session?

By the way, I just noticed, that an ALPHA and a BETA versions of k3b are marked as STABLE on amd64. What the fuck?

----------

## Rexilion

Can you show me the output of:

```
dmesg
```

and

```
lspci -v
```

please?

----------

## peter4

```
$ dmesg

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.33-gentoo (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3 p1.0) ) #3 SMP PREEMPT Thu Mar 4 19:07:59 CET 2010

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda5 vga=0x369 quiet

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000dfee0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000dfee0000 - 00000000dfee2000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000dfee2000 - 00000000dfef0000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000dfef0000 - 00000000dff00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000120000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x120000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CCFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   CD000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-through

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 0E0000000 mask FE0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 100000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 0DFF00000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 00000000dff00000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xdfee0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 00000000dfee0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000dfee0000 - 00000000dfee2000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000dfee2000 - 00000000dfef0000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000dfef0000 - 00000000dff00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000100000000 - 0000000120000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000dfee0000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00dfe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00dfe00000 - 00dfee0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to dfee0000 @ 12000-18000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000120000000

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0120000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 120000000 @ 16000-1c000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f7280 00014 (v00 GBT   )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 00000000dfee2040 0004C (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000dfee20c0 00074 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000dfee2180 04CD9 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000C)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000dfee0000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: EUDS 00000000dfee7580 00500 (v01 GBT             00000000      00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000dfee74c0 00038 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 00000098)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000dfee7540 0003C (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000dfee6ec0 00084 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000dfee80f0 0018A (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20040311)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000dfee8280 0018A (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003001 INTL 20040311)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000dfee8410 0018A (v01  PmRef  Cpu2Cst 00003001 INTL 20040311)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000dfee85a0 0018A (v01  PmRef  Cpu3Cst 00003001 INTL 20040311)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000dfee8730 003AB (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20040311)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] (7 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0120000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0001000000 - 0001971e24]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 0001971e24]

[    0.000000]   #2 [000009f800 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f800 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0001972000 - 00019720f6]              BRK ==> [0001972000 - 00019720f6]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000010000 - 0000012000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000010000 - 0000012000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000012000 - 0000016000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000012000 - 0000016000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000016000 - 0000017000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000016000 - 0000017000]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0003ffffff] PMD -> [ffff880028600000-ffff88002bffffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00120000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[4] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x00000001

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000dfee0

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00120000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1048176

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 104 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3824 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 898840 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1792 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 129280 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] 4 Processors exceeds NR_CPUS limit of 2

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at dff00000 (gap: dff00000:10100000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 26 pages/cpu @ffff880028200000 s77016 r8192 d21288 u1048576

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s77016 r8192 d21288 u1048576 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1031944

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 vga=0x369 quiet

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000000] xsave/xrstor: enabled xstate_bv 0x3, cntxt size 0x240

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 4050192k/4718592k available (4128k kernel code, 525888k absent, 141588k reserved, 4498k data, 424k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Experimental preemptable hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:320

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 3255.215 MHz processor.

[    0.001003] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6510.43 BogoMIPS (lpj=3255215)

[    0.001020] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.001103] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.001104] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.001106] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.001110] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.001112] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.001113] Performance Events: Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.001116] ... version:                2

[    0.001117] ... bit width:              40

[    0.001118] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.001118] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.001119] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.001120] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.001121] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.001132] ACPI: Core revision 20091214

[    0.008046] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.008347] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.018466] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz stepping 0a

[    0.022013] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.

[    0.094017] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.094019] Total of 2 processors activated (13020.46 BogoMIPS).

[    0.094413] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.094413] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.094413] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] (base 0xf0000000)

[    0.094413] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.095867] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.097025] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.098300] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.102283] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.102286] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.102294] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.106237] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.106301] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.106319] pci_root PNP0A03:00: ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; boot with "pci=use_crs" to use them

[    0.106319] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[    0.106319] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

[    0.106319] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[    0.106319] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (ignored)

[    0.106319] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xdff00000-0xfebfffff] (ignored)

[    0.106319] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.106319] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.106319] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 20: [io  0xd200-0xd21f]

[    0.106319] pci 0000:00:1a.1: reg 20: [io  0xd000-0xd01f]

[    0.106319] pci 0000:00:1a.2: reg 20: [io  0xd100-0xd11f]

[    0.106351] pci 0000:00:1a.7: reg 10: [mem 0xf8104000-0xf81043ff]

[    0.106405] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf8100000-0xf8103fff 64bit]

[    0.106435] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.106437] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.106482] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.106485] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.107024] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.107027] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.107064] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0xd300-0xd31f]

[    0.107112] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0xd400-0xd41f]

[    0.107159] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0xd500-0xd51f]

[    0.107199] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xf8105000-0xf81053ff]

[    0.107317] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x0400-0x047f] claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.107320] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x0480-0x04bf] claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.107322] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0800 (mask 000f)

[    0.107325] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 0290 (mask 000f)

[    0.107360] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xd600-0xd607]

[    0.107364] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xd700-0xd703]

[    0.107368] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xd800-0xd807]

[    0.107372] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xd900-0xd903]

[    0.107375] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xda00-0xda0f]

[    0.107379] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [io  0xdb00-0xdb0f]

[    0.107411] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf8106000-0xf81060ff 64bit]

[    0.107420] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x0500-0x051f]

[    0.107447] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10: [io  0xdd00-0xdd07]

[    0.107450] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14: [io  0xde00-0xde03]

[    0.107454] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18: [io  0xdf00-0xdf07]

[    0.107458] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c: [io  0xe000-0xe003]

[    0.107461] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 20: [io  0xe100-0xe10f]

[    0.107465] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 24: [io  0xe200-0xe20f]

[    0.107501] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff]

[    0.107507] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.107513] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff 64bit]

[    0.107517] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xb000-0xb07f]

[    0.107520] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    0.107571] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.107573] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.107575] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.107577] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.107604] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.107676] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 24: [mem 0xf8000000-0xf8001fff]

[    0.107708] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.107712] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.107749] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 10: [io  0xc000-0xc007]

[    0.107757] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 14: [io  0xc100-0xc103]

[    0.107764] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 18: [io  0xc200-0xc207]

[    0.107771] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 1c: [io  0xc300-0xc303]

[    0.107777] pci 0000:03:00.1: reg 20: [io  0xc400-0xc40f]

[    0.107829] pci 0000:03:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    0.107861] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.107863] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.107866] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xf80fffff]

[    0.107905] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.107922] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.107924] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.108025] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

[    0.108060] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

[    0.108101] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    0.118052] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.118114] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.118174] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.118233] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 *15)

[    0.118292] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.118351] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.118409] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.118468] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 *14 15)

[    0.118497] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.118497] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.118497] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.118497] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.118497] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.118497] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.118497] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.118497] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.

[    0.118497] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.118497] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.119032] cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

[    0.119032] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: 00

[    0.119032]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    0.119032]     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    0.119032]     (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    0.119032]     (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    0.119032]     (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    0.119032]     (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    0.119032] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.119032] HPET: 4 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.119032] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

[    0.119032] hpet0: 4 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.122054] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.122216] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.122219] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.123687] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

[    0.123688] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.123693] system 00:01: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.123695] system 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.123696] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.123698] system 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x0294] has been reserved

[    0.123699] system 00:01: [io  0x0880-0x088f] has been reserved

[    0.123701] system 00:01: [io  0x04c0-0x04ff] could not be reserved

[    0.123705] system 00:08: [io  0x0400-0x04bf] could not be reserved

[    0.123707] system 00:09: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.123710] system 00:0a: [mem 0x000d3000-0x000d3fff] has been reserved

[    0.123712] system 00:0a: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved

[    0.123714] system 00:0a: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] could not be reserved

[    0.123715] system 00:0a: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.123717] system 00:0a: [mem 0xdfee0000-0xdfefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.123718] system 00:0a: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.123720] system 00:0a: [mem 0x00100000-0xdfedffff] could not be reserved

[    0.123722] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.123723] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed1dfff] has been reserved

[    0.123725] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.123726] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.123728] system 00:0a: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff] has been reserved

[    0.123729] system 00:0a: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.123731] system 00:0a: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff] has been reserved

[    0.128330] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xf8200000-0xf83fffff]

[    0.128332] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xf8400000-0xf85fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128334] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xf8600000-0xf87fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128336] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.128338] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xf7000000-0xf707ffff pref]

[    0.128339] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.128341] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.128343] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.128345] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128348] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.128349] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.128353] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8200000-0xf83fffff]

[    0.128355] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8400000-0xf85fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128359] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.128361] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.128364] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xf80fffff]

[    0.128367] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf8600000-0xf87fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128371] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.128372] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.128375] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.128377] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.128385] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.128387] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.128392] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.128395] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.128400] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.128403] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.128407] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.128409] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.128410] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.128412] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.128413] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.128414] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128416] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.128417] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf8200000-0xf83fffff]

[    0.128418] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xf8400000-0xf85fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128419] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.128421] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf8000000-0xf80fffff]

[    0.128422] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xf8600000-0xf87fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.128423] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 3 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.128424] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

[    0.128432] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.128449] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.128623] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.129780] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.130133] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.130135] TCP reno registered

[    0.130137] UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.130161] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.130238] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.130380] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.130387] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

[    0.130422] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.130424] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880020000000 - ffff880024000000

[    0.130425] software IO TLB at phys 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

[    0.130943] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x1067a, pf=0x1, revision=0xa07

[    0.130946] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x1067a, pf=0x1, revision=0xa07

[    0.130967] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.130969] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.131088] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.131094] type=2000 audit(1267898695.130:1): initialized

[    0.131295] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.132933] fuse init (API version 7.13)

[    0.133034] msgmni has been set to 7912

[    0.133245] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.133250] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.133305] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.133357] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.133375] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.133430] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.133455] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.133538] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.133563] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.135168] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

[    0.135305] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.135306] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.135621] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf5000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004100000, using 13781k, total 14336k

[    0.135623] vesafb: mode is 1680x1050x32, linelength=6720, pages=1

[    0.135624] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.135625] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.181559] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 210x65

[    0.223960] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.224053] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.224057] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.224096] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.224098] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.224303] ACPI: SSDT 00000000dfee7ad0 0026C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

[    0.224474] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.224521] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.224667] ACPI: SSDT 00000000dfee7f90 00152 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

[    0.224891] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_PR_.CPU1._PDC] (Node ffff88011f817ec0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

[    0.224895] ACPI: Marking method _PDC as Serialized because of AE_ALREADY_EXISTS error

[    0.226332] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.226335] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.227407] brd: module loaded

[    0.227806] loop: module loaded

[    0.227909] ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 3.0

[    0.227922] ahci 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.238036] ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    0.238039] ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    0.238045] ahci 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.238166] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.238238] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.238311] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf8000000 port 0xf8000100 irq 19

[    0.238314] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf8000000 port 0xf8000180 irq 19

[    0.238366] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    0.238372] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.238375] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    0.238399] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.238426] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    0.238478] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    0.238834] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd600 ctl 0xd700 bmdma 0xda00 irq 19

[    0.238837] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd800 ctl 0xd900 bmdma 0xda08 irq 19

[    0.238849] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.238852] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    0.238875] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.238901] scsi4 : ata_piix

[    0.238958] scsi5 : ata_piix

[    0.239288] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xdd00 ctl 0xde00 bmdma 0xe100 irq 19

[    0.239291] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xdf00 ctl 0xe000 bmdma 0xe108 irq 19

[    0.239362] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.239377] pata_jmicron 0000:03:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.239414] scsi6 : pata_jmicron

[    0.239469] scsi7 : pata_jmicron

[    0.239882] ata7: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xc100 bmdma 0xc400 irq 16

[    0.239883] ata8: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xc200 ctl 0xc300 bmdma 0xc408 irq 16

[    0.240032] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb

[    0.240036] usbmon: debugfs is not available

[    0.240037] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.240049] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.240056] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.240058] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.240073] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.243958] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    0.243966] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xf8104000

[    0.253012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.253039] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.253041] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.253043] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.253045] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.253047] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

[    0.253157] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.253161] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.253202] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.253208] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.253210] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.253214] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.257111] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    0.257119] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf8105000

[    0.266012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.266025] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.266027] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.266029] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.266031] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    0.266033] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    0.266137] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.266141] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    0.266198] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.266237] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.266241] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.266242] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266246] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.266268] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000d200

[    0.266288] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.266289] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.266290] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266292] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.266293] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    0.266351] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.266353] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.266379] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    0.266383] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.266385] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266388] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    0.266410] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000d000

[    0.266430] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.266431] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.266432] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266433] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.266434] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

[    0.266493] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.266495] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.266518] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.266521] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.266523] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266527] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    0.266544] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d100

[    0.266564] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.266566] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.266567] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266568] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.266569] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

[    0.266628] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.266630] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.266654] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    0.266657] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.266659] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266663] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    0.266680] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000d300

[    0.266700] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.266701] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.266702] usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266703] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.266704] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.266763] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.266765] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.266790] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.266794] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.266796] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266802] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    0.266819] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000d400

[    0.266840] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.266841] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.266842] usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266843] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.266844] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.266906] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.266908] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.266931] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.266935] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.266937] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266940] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    0.266957] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000d500

[    0.266977] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.266978] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.266979] usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.266980] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo uhci_hcd

[    0.266981] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    0.267041] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.267043] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.267082] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.267114] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.267115] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.267146] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.267194] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.267195] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    0.267310] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.267365] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.267471] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.267633] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.05

[    0.267690] iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH10R TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x0460)

[    0.267727] iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

[    0.267729] iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

[    0.267857] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.16.0-ioctl (2009-11-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    0.268025] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.268283] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.269004] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.269006] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.269210] ALSA device list:

[    0.269211]   No soundcards found.

[    0.269219] TCP cubic registered

[    0.269221] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.269558] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.285851] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    0.432347] ata7.00: HPA detected: current 976771055, native 976773168

[    0.432352] ata7.00: ATA-7: ST3500630A, 3.AAF, max UDMA/100

[    0.432355] ata7.00: 976771055 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

[    0.507238] ata7.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.554711] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 110 SControl 300)

[    0.554740] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.565385] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    0.565403] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.680383] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0608

[    0.680385] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    0.680388] usb 1-4: Product: USB2.0 Hub

[    0.680814] hub 1-4:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.681131] hub 1-4:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.705049] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.706213] ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GH22NS30, 1.02, max UDMA/100

[    0.707707] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.720220] scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NS30 1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.723480] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.723483] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.723625] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.878428] ata3.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.878444] ata3.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.878467] ata4.00: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.878483] ata4.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.886033] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[    0.889108] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630A       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.889332] sd 6:0:0:0: [sda] 976771055 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    0.889379] sd 6:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.889382] sd 6:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.889403] sd 6:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.889626]  sda: sda1 < sda5 > sda2 sda3 sda4

[    0.923158] sd 6:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.097711] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

[    1.097721] VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 8:5.

[    1.097736] Freeing unused kernel memory: 424k freed

[    1.097815] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 8192k

[    1.098074] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1996k freed

[    1.098594] Freeing unused kernel memory: 768k freed

[    1.168270] usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=148f, idProduct=2573

[    1.168273] usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    1.168275] usb 1-6: Product: 802.11 bg WLAN

[    1.168277] usb 1-6: Manufacturer: Ralink

[    1.916274] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

[    1.916438] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy0::radio

[    1.916479] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy0::assoc

[    1.916524] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy0::quality

[    2.122041] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    2.278605] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=09da, idProduct=0080

[    2.278608] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.278610] usb 5-1: Product: USB Mouse

[    2.278612] usb 5-1: Manufacturer: A4Tech

[    2.287914] input: A4Tech USB Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input3

[    2.288062] generic-usb 0003:09DA:0080.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [A4Tech USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-1/input0

[    3.954268] udev: starting version 151

[    4.659673] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    4.659724] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.659750] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.226591] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    5.226594] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    5.765980] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    5.765985] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.766120] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  190.53  Wed Dec  9 15:29:46 PST 2009

[    7.166434] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

[    8.653982] Adding 979924k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:979924k 

[   16.108540] rt73usb 1-6:1.0: firmware: requesting rt73.bin

[   27.172471] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:22:6b:ef:98:1c (try 1)

[   27.175985] wlan0: direct probe responded

[   27.175988] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:22:6b:ef:98:1c (try 1)

[   27.178102] wlan0: authenticated

[   27.178113] wlan0: associate with AP 00:22:6b:ef:98:1c (try 1)

[   27.181982] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:6b:ef:98:1c (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=11)

[   27.181985] wlan0: associated

[  115.560071] CPUFREQ: Per core ondemand sysfs interface is deprecated - up_threshold
```

For some reason the forum makes a mess of the lspci output. Here it is on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/qzGxABfX

----------

## Rexilion

The jmicron controllers on Linux are known to be problematic as I have heard. In case your writer is connected to one of those controllers, please change it to one of the ata_piix controllers. This could save you a lot of trouble.

----------

## peter4

I did that, but the problem is still present (meanwhile I also upgraded k3b to 1.90.0_rc1). I ran a little simulation on a different disc trying to write a second session and got this:

```
Devices

-----------------------

HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NS30 1.02 (/dev/sr0, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Ograniczone zastępowanie., Layer Jump] [%7]

K3b::IsoImager

-----------------------

mkisofs print size result: 358342 (733884416 bytes)

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.90.0

KDE Version: 4.4.1 (KDE 4.4.1)

QT Version:  4.6.2

Kernel:      2.6.33-gentoo

Used versions

-----------------------

mkisofs: 2.1.1a77

cdrecord: 2.1.1a77

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: OS does not return a correct DMA residual count.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: expected DMA residual count 62448 but got 0.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: drive returns unreliable data from 'read buffer'.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a77 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Waiting for data on stdin...

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVD-RAM GH22NS30'

Revision       : '1.02'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording (current)

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R 

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM driver (mmc_dvd).

Driver flags   : NO-CD DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: PACKET SAO LAYER_JUMP

Drive buf size : 1409024 = 1376 KB

Drive pbuf size: 196624 = 192 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Data does not fit on current disk.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Notice: -overburn is not expected to work with DVD/BD media.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Notice: Overburning active. Trying to write more than the official disk capacity.

Track 01: data   699 MB        

Total size:      699 MB = 358342 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

WARNING: Phys disk size 281713 differs from rzone size 0! Prerecorded disk?

WARNING: Phys start: 196608 Phys end 478320

WARNING: Drive returns zero media size. Using media size from ADIP.

Blocks total: 281713 Blocks current: 281713 Blocks remaining: -76629

Reducing transfer size from 64512 to 32768 bytes.

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 16 in dummy SAO mode for multi session.

Last chance to quit, starting dummy write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of  699 MB written.

Track 01:    1 of  699 MB written (fifo  92%)   2.3x.

Track 01:    2 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   0.2x.

Track 01:    3 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:    4 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:    5 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:    6 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:    7 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:    8 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:    9 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   10 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:   11 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   12 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   13 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:   14 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   15 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   16 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   17 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 01:   18 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   19 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   20 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   21 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   22 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   23 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   24 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   25 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   26 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   27 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

Track 01:   28 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   6.8x.

==CUT==

Track 01:  515 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  516 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  517 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  518 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  519 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  520 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  521 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  522 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  523 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  524 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  525 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  526 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  527 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  528 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  529 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  530 of  699 MB written (fifo  99%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  531 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  532 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  533 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  534 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  535 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  536 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  537 of  699 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  538 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  539 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  540 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.3x.

Track 01:  541 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  542 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  543 of  699 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  544 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  545 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  546 of  699 MB written (fifo  94%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  547 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  548 of  699 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  549 of  699 MB written (fifo  95%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

Track 01:  550 of  699 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   8.4x.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 04 4C 60 00 00 10 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 63 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x63 Qual 0x00 (end of user area encountered on this track) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 576913408 bytes

Writing  time:   65.820s

Average write speed   8.1x.

Min drive buffer fill was 88%

Fixating...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. close track/session: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  5B 01 02 00 00 01 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 72 04 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x72 Qual 0x04 (empty or partially written reserved track) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 480s

Fixating time:    0.131s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 17734 puts and 17607 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 2606 times full, min fill was 73%.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr0 speed=16 -sao -dummy driveropts=burnfree -multi -overburn -waiti -data -tsize=358342s -

mkisofs

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

SUSP signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge id 'RRIP_1991A'

358342

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

Setting input-charset to 'UTF-8' from locale.

SUSP signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge id 'RRIP_1991A'

  0.14% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:51:43 2010

  0.28% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:51:43 2010

  0.42% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:51:43 2010

  0.56% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:51:43 2010

  0.70% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 21:01:16 2010

  0.84% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 21:07:34 2010

  0.98% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 21:05:19 2010

  1.12% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 21:03:38 2010

  1.26% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 21:02:19 2010

  1.40% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 21:01:14 2010

  1.54% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 21:00:23 2010

  1.68% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:59:40 2010

  1.81% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:59:03 2010

  1.96% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:59:22 2010

  2.10% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:58:52 2010

  2.23% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:58:25 2010

  2.37% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:58:02 2010

  2.52% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:57:40 2010

  2.65% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:57:22 2010

  2.79% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:57:05 2010

  2.93% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:56:50 2010

  ==CUT==

 77.86% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:53:03 2010

 78.00% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:53:03 2010

 78.14% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:53:04 2010

 78.28% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:53:04 2010

 78.42% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:53:04 2010

 78.56% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:53:04 2010

 78.70% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:53:04 2010

 78.84% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:53:04 2010

 78.98% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:53:04 2010

 79.12% done, estimate finish Sat Mar  6 20:53:03 2010

mkisofs calculate size command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -cdrecord-params 16,0 -prev-session /dev/sr0 -gui -graft-points -print-size -quiet -volid Top Gear -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bXG2720.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bJh2720.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bIF2720.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bVW2720.tmp

mkisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -cdrecord-params 16,0 -prev-session /dev/sr0 -gui -graft-points -volid Top Gear -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3btc2720.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bWG2720.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bMA2720.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bgO2720.tmp

```

What's weird this time is that cdrecord says "Notice: Overburning active. Trying to write more than the official disk capacity." I tried to write about 1.2 GB in total to a DVD-R. When I disabled overburning and tried again, cdrecord gave up before starting, claiming that "/usr/bin/cdrecord: Data does not fit on current disk."

----------

## peter4

I also tried burning these files to an empty DVD in multi-session mode. The operation succeeded, but at the end cdrecord said 

```
Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 1467953152/1467953152 (716774 sectors).

Writing  time:  129.066s

Average write speed   8.2x.

Min drive buffer fill was 83%

Fixating...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. close track/session: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  5B 01 02 00 00 01 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 72 04 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x72 Qual 0x04 (empty or partially written reserved track) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 480s

Fixating time:    2.137s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 44799 puts and 44799 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 6023 times full, min fill was 85%.
```

 When I tried to write the same files in single session mode I get no errors.

----------

## Rexilion

I'm not sure, but I think you are suffering from a real bug in the kernel or in the burning software. As a last resort, you could try burning with brasero that uses libburn as a backend (you need to enable it's useflag and activate it in gconf). That will rule out any userspace bugs.

----------

## peter4

I started a multisession project in Brasero and simulated appending to it in K3B. The writing finished, but I got the fixating error at the end - like when I was starting a project. 

Log: 

```
Devices

-----------------------

HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NS30 1.02 (/dev/sr0, CD-R, CD-RW, CD-ROM, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD-R DL, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD+R DL) [DVD-ROM, DVD-R Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential, DVD-R Dual Layer Jump, DVD-RAM, DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite, DVD-RW Sequential, DVD+RW, DVD+R, DVD+R Dual Layer, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW] [SAO, TAO, RAW, SAO/R96P, SAO/R96R, RAW/R16, RAW/R96P, RAW/R96R, Ograniczone zastępowanie., Layer Jump] [%7]

K3b::IsoImager

-----------------------

mkisofs print size result: 448247 (918009856 bytes)

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 1.90.0

KDE Version: 4.4.1 (KDE 4.4.1)

QT Version:  4.6.2

Kernel:      2.6.33-gentoo

Used versions

-----------------------

mkisofs: 2.1.1a77

cdrecord: 2.1.1a77

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: OS does not return a correct DMA residual count.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: expected DMA residual count 62448 but got 0.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: drive returns unreliable data from 'read buffer'.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: The DMA speed test has been skipped.

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a77 (x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Waiting for data on stdin...

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVD-RAM GH22NS30'

Revision       : '1.02'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RAM 

Profile: DVD+R/DL 

Profile: DVD+R 

Profile: DVD+RW 

Profile: DVD-R/DL layer jump recording 

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording 

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite 

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording (current)

Profile: DVD-ROM 

Profile: CD-RW 

Profile: CD-R 

Profile: CD-ROM 

Profile: Removable Disk 

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM driver (mmc_dvd).

Driver flags   : NO-CD DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: PACKET SAO LAYER_JUMP

Drive buf size : 1409024 = 1376 KB

Drive pbuf size: 196624 = 192 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Data does not fit on current disk.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Notice: -overburn is not expected to work with DVD/BD media.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Notice: Overburning active. Trying to write more than the official disk capacity.

Track 01: data   875 MB        

Total size:      875 MB = 448247 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

WARNING: Phys disk size 268704 differs from rzone size 0! Prerecorded disk?

WARNING: Phys start: 196608 Phys end 465311

WARNING: Drive returns zero media size. Using media size from ADIP.

Blocks total: 268704 Blocks current: 268704 Blocks remaining: -179543

Reducing transfer size from 64512 to 32768 bytes.

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 16 in dummy SAO mode for multi session.

Last chance to quit, starting dummy write in 3 seconds.

   2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is OFF.

Turning BURN-Free on

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 02:    0 of  875 MB written.

Track 02:    1 of  875 MB written (fifo  88%)   2.3x.

Track 02:    2 of  875 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  90%]   0.2x.

Track 02:    3 of  875 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 02:    4 of  875 MB written (fifo  97%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

Track 02:    5 of  875 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  90%]   6.7x.

====

Track 02:  869 of  875 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  86%]   9.3x.

Track 02:  870 of  875 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  86%]   9.3x.

Track 02:  871 of  875 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  86%]   9.3x.

Track 02:  872 of  875 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  86%]   9.3x.

Track 02:  873 of  875 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  86%]   9.4x.

Track 02:  874 of  875 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  86%]   9.3x.

Track 02:  875 of  875 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  86%]   9.3x.

Track 02: Total bytes read/written: 918009856/918009856 (448247 sectors).

Writing  time:   88.488s

Average write speed   7.5x.

Min drive buffer fill was 83%

Fixating...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. close track/session: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  5B 01 02 00 00 01 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 72 04 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x72 Qual 0x04 (empty or partially written reserved track) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 480s

Fixating time:    2.201s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 28016 puts and 28016 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 4060 times full, min fill was 87%.

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr0 speed=16 -sao -dummy driveropts=burnfree -multi -overburn -waiti -data -tsize=448247s -

mkisofs

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

ISO-9660 image includes checksum signature for correct inode numbers.

SUSP signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge id 'RRIP_1991A'

448247

/usr/bin/mkisofs: Warning: Cannot add inode hints with -no-cache-inodes.

Setting input-charset to 'UTF-8' from locale.

ISO-9660 image includes checksum signature for correct inode numbers.

SUSP signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge signatures version 1 found

Rock Ridge id 'RRIP_1991A'

 39.90% done, estimate finish Sun Mar  7 17:02:30 2010

 39.97% done, estimate finish Sun Mar  7 17:02:30 2010

 40.03% done, estimate finish Sun Mar  7 17:02:30 2010

 40.10% done, estimate finish Sun Mar  7 17:02:30 2010

 40.17% done, estimate finish Sun Mar  7 17:02:30 2010

 40.24% done, estimate finish Sun Mar  7 17:02:37 2010

 40.30% done, estimate finish Sun Mar  7 17:02:47 2010

====

 99.71% done, estimate finish Sun Mar  7 17:04:01 2010

 99.78% done, estimate finish Sun Mar  7 17:04:01 2010

 99.85% done, estimate finish Sun Mar  7 17:04:01 2010

 99.91% done, estimate finish Sun Mar  7 17:04:01 2010

Total translation table size: 0

Total rockridge attributes bytes: 2018

Total directory bytes: 7410

Path table size(bytes): 70

Max brk space used 0

448247 extents written (875 MB)

mkisofs calculate size command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -cdrecord-params 16,297392 -prev-session /dev/sr0 -gui -graft-points -print-size -quiet -volid Płyta z danymi (07 mar 10) -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bQN3689.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bZS3689.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bGS3689.tmp

mkisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -cdrecord-params 16,297392 -prev-session /dev/sr0 -gui -graft-points -volid Płyta z danymi (07 mar 10) -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2010 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND MICHAL MALEK -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3byi3689.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bfk3689.tmp -no-cache-inodes -full-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 3 -path-list /tmp/kde-piotrek/k3bGM3689.tmp

```

Interesting thing is that now it says something like "Track 02:  875 of  875 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf  86%]   9.3x." instead of "Track 01" as before.

My guess is that k3b/cdrecord does something silly at the end of writing that causes the disc to confuse recording software when trying to write further sessions.

I also tried to use Brasero to append to a disc created in K3B. Brasero only said that there is not enough space on the disc.

UPDATE: Brasero won't even write to it's own disc - says there's not enough space left (while surely there is).

----------

